# Other Pets > Horses >  Frustration - Rock and a Hard Place

## Vasiliki

I haven't been involved as much with horses in recent years as I would've liked. I used to be heavily involved back when I had the best trainer I've ever encountered. Unfortunately, he moved and I no longer was able to use his horses for lessons (which was... a gift I can't ever describe). After that I purchased my own horse, which was a neglect and abuse case. Rehabbed him for a year, then had to give him up after my ex left and took all my savings, maxed out my credit cards and left me with enough debt that it took years to dig myself out. Awful.

So I've been sticking around, helping out friends here and there when they needed someone to help with a problem horse, or some exercise, or just a trail partner. 

About a year ago I went with my friend Pam to her sisters place, who had two mares in need of refreshers. Upon arriving, I noticed a drop-dead gorgeous gelding in the pasture. It was a seperate pasture and he was by himself. He was everything I look for in a horse. Just... Wow. I have no words. Reminded me instantly of all my show-jumping horses of my past. Beautiful deep chest, gorgeous legs, nice height, naturally arched and carried head. He moved off his hindquarters, had really nice action and expression to his movements. Intelligent eyes.

"Who is that?" I asked. His name was Danny, and he's a Morgan. His owner was boarding him there for the past year, but hadn't touched him. At this time I wasn't familiar with the barn owner personally, who had permission to work him. But I really wanted to get involved with that horse. I was drawn to him.

Fast forward and it's a year later. The barn owner approached me last time I was out, as Danny's owner had failed to contact her in over a year at this point. "Do you want to try working with him?" she asked me. I agreed, and we took Danny out. Worked with him a bit. Went for a walk down the nice groomed trails. His feet were a mess, but his energy level was so high that I didn't feel comfortable tying him just yet. He was excited, acting studdy (being in a pasture by himself made him a little socially awkward). But he gave with his head even when he was being goofy. I put my foot down a few times with his antics, and three times he reared on me. But never aggressively. It was frustration. His way of saying: "I don't know what you want!" 

Took it nice and slow with him. Very calm. When we got back, he was following with head nice and low, yielding to my commands, giving me space. I tied him, picked his feet, gave him a good brushing. He was super.

Now to my frustration....

The barn owner calls me the other day to talk about Danny. His owner still hasn't paid board for the past year and a half. When she did finally get him on the phone, he said he didn't have a way to pay her for his fees and told her: "Just keep the horse, or sell him, I don't care."

..... UGH. Seriously? You buy a horse just to toss it in a field, and when you refuse to pay money for it, you just toss it aside?

The barn owner doesn't feel comfortable working with this horse. She comes across as a little too... aggressive with her training approach for him. He's high energy, yes, but he's a nervous horse under all that. Delicate, if you will. Needs to be shown a little more calmly what's asked of him. 

So she offered him to me. Free of charge. But, I'd have to keep him boarded there at their stable for the forseeable future. And if I wanted to move him, I'd have to pay the board that was owed on him prior. 

The barn owner is my friend's sister, so it's just an awkward situation. And I honestly can't afford it right now. But no one else is willing to touch this horse. They consider him 'dangerous'. Really, he's just very 'loud' with his body language. If you pay attention and stop his behavior before he gets frustrated, he's calm. 

Now I don't know what to do. And it's so infurating. He's exactly the kind of horse I love to work with. But I have no way of affording him right now. And that makes me worry about where he'll end up. Then I ask myself: Well, should I work with him and try to get him to a better point where someone might be interested in him? Or is that just going to burn me in the end?

 :Rage:  I wish I knew what the answer was. This is a definite rock and a hard place. Part of me wants to help out, and part of me knows that this is a touchy situation. 

Guess I'm just trying to vent where people might understand this dilemma.

Don't suppose anyone is in Alberta, willing to consider working with this project horse?  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Salamander Rising

As somebody who grew up with horses and had some who were 'special', too, you have my deepest empathy.

Would the barn owner be willing to accept partial payment in trade, such as work around the stable?

This is so sad.

I don't know how anybody can 'cast off' a horse either.

The horses of my youth were my best friends, along with my dogs and were always there for me when my own family 'didn't have the time' or concern.

I'm sorry I have no better advice to give but you do have my sympathy.

 :Sad:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

That does suck. I agree with trying to figure out a way to pay a little bit for the horse and work off the rest if they will let you. That is really sad  :Sad:

----------

